# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Less.Mail, AI-powered assistant that does the bulk of your email work for you, Robin Labs, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Robin Labs, Inc.

Home page - robingets.me/lessmail

----------


## Airicist

Less.Mail by Robin Labs
October 26, 2014




> Less.Mail is an email assistant that helps you work less

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robin Labs Launches Less.Mail, An A.I.-Based Assistant That Responds To Emails For You"

by Sarah Perez 
October 27, 2014

----------

